# Late May Snowboarding



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Isn't that in season in Chile?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Virtual reality snowboarding.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Glaciers


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Redness said:


> Hello all, I’m looking to take a vacation either the 3rd week of May or the first week of June. I know it’s a long shot, but is there literally ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD with decent snow that isn’t going destroy my board that time of year?
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


 Pretty sure snow isn't the issue as much as finding a resort that's not locked down due to this virus BS.


----------



## fmantovani (Mar 25, 2020)

That place is definitely New Zealand, with the lower rate of COVID-19 infection in the western world and high mountains. 

New Zealand is already opening restaurants and is going to open up to 100 people groups in weeks. 

Plus you not always ski on a volcano right? 
This is us on Ohakune: it never happened to me to see a lake of boiling clean water next to the skiing track but believe me, place like this exists in New Zealand. 










The south island is even better with bigger snow park. Is basically where Shaun White goes to train when there is no more snow in Colorado. 

Fun fact: Mount Taranaki is a coastal volcano and you can do snowboard in the morning an surf in the afternoon. 
This is a blogger from Auckland and he often makes videos about snowboard resorts in Queenstown.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

fmantovani said:


> That place is definitely New Zealand, with the lower rate of COVID-19 infection in the western world and high mountains.
> 
> New Zealand is already opening restaurants and is going to open up to 100 people groups in weeks.
> 
> ...


3rd week of May would be early, but there has been some nice falls already so it just depends what happens from here on in. Last season was slow IIRC.

Unless you're already in NZ, I can't see the country being opened to international visitors except for a proposed trans-Tasman bubble between Australia and NZ and would almost 100% garauntee it won't happen before June. There's still plenty of discussion that needs to happen to get a ski season open here for locals let alone international travellers.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

What rock has OP been living under? I want in.

Coronet rooooolzzzzz


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah srsly. I thought he was asking for next year lmao.


----------



## fmantovani (Mar 25, 2020)

OK, I have an alternative @Redness : Zermatt here in Switzerland, you can ski till June. 

From my balcony I can see there is still snow on the "Cornettes de Bise" and they are about 2.400m tall. 










In Zermatt there is definitely much more snow.

I've been in the metro and in the bus here in Lausanne today and the public transport are packed. You still cannot visit Switzerland if you don't have a valid reason but I'm confident the COVID-19 strict laws will ease down at the end of May.

Otherwise contact these fellas in Nepal and ask if they are open and you still can visit Nepal. I have no idea about Nepal. 

But are you sure you can leave USA? In Italy you have no right to leave the country and is a bit like that everywhere I think.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Oregon just announced skiing is aloud again...... In a big press conference too.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> Oregon just announced skiing is aloud again...... In a big press conference too.


For whatever season is left, or for next season?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> For whatever season is left, or for next season?



Well in Oregon,.. I believe Timberline (on Mt Hood?) is generally open _well_ into summer. 

So their best part of the season may be mostly done, but if they're back open fer business they can get that spring slush riding all summer. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Well in Oregon,.. I believe Timberline (on Mt Hood?) is generally open _well_ into summer.
> 
> So their best part of the season may be mostly done, but if they're back open fer business they can get that spring slush riding all summer. 🤷‍♂️


Looking at what's still on the hill at Whistler, it wouldn't surprise me if there was still some spring skiing to be had up at the family bowl and above. This would have been a good, late-ending season all things being equal.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

chomps1211 said:


> Well in Oregon,.. I believe Timberline (on Mt Hood?) is generally open _well_ into summer.
> 
> So their best part of the season may be mostly done, but if they're back open fer business they can get that spring slush riding all summer. 🤷‍♂️


I believe Timberline claims the longest season in the U.S. 

I know big wigs board there into September a lot of years. They have the Palmer glacier which exists year round and has its own lift.

I’m here in Portland and itching for them to open back up. Should still have a solid month or two of spring slush. Hopefully. Believe they’re getting some freshies next week.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Donutz said:


> For whatever season is left, or for next season?


For both hahahaha. Timberline does open a glacier run most of the summer, really only shuts down for about a month of the year, but it's more professionals to train on than for public riding. But no the announcement was more a publicity stunt to keeep people calm by offering them a glimpse of opening up. People started planning a protest here and then next day this "suprise" announcement cam out. 

It's supposed to be mid 80s this weekend, was thinking about hiking for some turns but with that weather, not thinking it'll even be worth it.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kevrog21 said:


> I believe Timberline claims the longest season in the U.S.
> 
> I know big wigs board there into September a lot of years. They have the Palmer glacier which exists year round and has its own lift.
> 
> I’m here in Portland and itching for them to open back up. Should still have a solid month or two of spring slush. Hopefully. Believe they’re getting some freshies next week.


Oh resorts are done. They won't open for a while. If Timberline does it will be purely for the training groups not public lifts. If you want any more riding it'll be hiking until November.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Oh resorts are done. They won't open for a while. If Timberline does it will be purely for the training groups not public lifts. If you want any more riding it'll be hiking until November.


Yea I mean you’re probably right. I’d say the odds are that my ass won’t be on a lift chair until next December.

BUT, I’m withholding a tiny bit of hope. Depends on where Kate Brown goes with all of this. I know Timberline previously had a no lodge-no food plan in that they were ready to execute on. But then everything fell apart so quickly that they never even got the chance.

A tiny part of me is withholding hope that that will come to fruition now. I’d imagine with other restrictions on chair use and maybe total visitors. But anyways.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kevrog21 said:


> Yea I mean you’re probably right. I’d say the odds are that my ass won’t be on a lift chair until next December.
> 
> BUT, I’m withholding a tiny bit of hope. Depends on where Kate Brown goes with all of this. I know Timberline previously had a no lodge-no food plan in that they were ready to execute on. But then everything fell apart so quickly that they never even got the chance.
> 
> A tiny part of me is withholding hope that that will come to fruition now. I’d imagine with other restrictions on chair use and maybe total visitors. But anyways.


Well hot damn, there may be hope for some chair access at Timberline after all! First time all season Ive actually wished I would have gotten a T-Line pass. We'l have to wait and see!

Oregon Governor Set to Give Ski Areas Green Light to Reopen | Timberline Lodge Could be Open Next Week


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Well hot damn, there may be hope for some chair access at Timberline after all! First time all season Ive actually wished I would have gotten a T-Line pass. We'l have to wait and see!
> 
> Oregon Governor Set to Give Ski Areas Green Light to Reopen | Timberline Lodge Could be Open Next Week


Oh! Figured you had seen this lol.

Yea, this is what’s giving me a shred of hope. Previously I had none.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Well hot damn, there may be hope for some chair access at Timberline after all! First time all season Ive actually wished I would have gotten a T-Line pass. We'l have to wait and see!
> 
> Oregon Governor Set to Give Ski Areas Green Light to Reopen | Timberline Lodge Could be Open Next Week


Didn’t have time to add to my comment earlier, but the Timberline website also has a blurb about it. Nothing special, but basically “The governor’s whatever is promising and we’re hopeful to reopen, but as of right now we’re still closed”.

Since Kate Brown said that though I’ve been refreshing Timberline’s website almost hourly haha


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Well hot damn, there may be hope for some chair access at Timberline after all! First time all season Ive actually wished I would have gotten a T-Line pass. We'l have to wait and see!
> 
> Oregon Governor Set to Give Ski Areas Green Light to Reopen | Timberline Lodge Could be Open Next Week


Timberline is back!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Enjoy those lift lines  💩


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

16gkid said:


> Enjoy those lift lines  💩


Lol they have a reservation system right now, so hopefully they aren’t too bad 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Enjoy those lift lines  💩


Ya... there's limited capacity with a reservation system, all tightly controlled. You really think they were just gonna open and let people flood with no control?????? It'll actually be probably the shortest easiest lift lines they've had.




Kevrog21 said:


> Timberline is back!


Yup so happy to see this for some of the workers. I may try and get on the list for a weekend day, I have a feeling it'll be a sit and refresh the browser kind of thing and crossing your fingers. A bit sad there will be no park since fresh snow time is done and that's about the best thing for late season/summer riding at Timberline. BUUUTTTT I should stop even thinking about complaining, we got lift service back while there's snow on the ground. I've never been happier to have been wrong


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> ...A bit sad there will be no park since fresh snow time is done....


Snow forecast actually shows a couple inches over the weekend. It's not a lot and will probably not matter much. But it's at least some sort of something positive lol.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Flavor_James86 said:


> Snow forecast actually shows a couple inches over the weekend. It's not a lot and will probably not matter much. But it's at least some sort of something positive lol.


Yeup. Basically an inch or two a day leading up to Friday, then dry Friday, and back to little snow showers here and there over the weekend.

I actually asked for the day off as soon as I saw they were reopening. So assuming I can get a spot reserved (link isn’t live yet), I’ll be hitting it up on Friday.

The stoke is real.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Ya... there's limited capacity with a reservation system, all tightly controlled. You really think they were just gonna open and let people flood with no control?????? It'll actually be probably the shortest easiest lift lines they've had.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup so happy to see this for some of the workers. I may try and get on the list for a weekend day, I have a feeling it'll be a sit and refresh the browser kind of thing and crossing your fingers. A bit sad there will be no park since fresh snow time is done and that's about the best thing for late season/summer riding at Timberline. BUUUTTTT I should stop even thinking about complaining, we got lift service back while there's snow on the ground. I've never been happier to have been wrong


Yea, I’m sorta curious what the conditions will be like. Can’t recall ever going up this late. Also wondering what is/isn’t open. Will be kinda funny if I get to ride the Magic Mile for the first time this season after 10+ trips up and a COVID-19 shutdown lmao.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kevrog21 said:


> Yeup. Basically an inch or two a day leading up to Friday, then dry Friday, and back to little snow showers here and there over the weekend.
> 
> I actually asked for the day off as soon as I saw they were reopening. So assuming I can get a spot reserved (link isn’t live yet), I’ll be hitting it up on Friday.
> 
> The stoke is real.





Kevrog21 said:


> Yea, I’m sorta curious what the conditions will be like. Can’t recall ever going up this late. Also wondering what is/isn’t open. Will be kinda funny if I get to ride the Magic Mile for the first time this season after 10+ trips up and a COVID-19 shutdown lmao.


The stoke is super real!

I usually get most of my days in during the Spring season. I have a heavy workload during the prime months. The conditions are usually pretty decent up high. My concern is with Palmer getting knocked out earlier the year if they have been able to repair it or not. I highly doubt they'll have the cat going with COVID concerns, so we'll probably only be able to lap the mile. Or maybe get some Stomin'. But regardless of whatever is open I'm not gonna be mad about it!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I was betting money, I wouldn't bet against A-Basin re-opening this season. I think they'll do it just to say they did if nothing else. Kinda like opening for a couple of hours just to spoil Keystone's claim of opening first.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Redness said:


> Hello all, I’m looking to take a vacation either the 3rd week of May or the first week of June. I know it’s a long shot, but is there literally ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD with decent snow that isn’t going destroy my board that time of year?
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Just found this thread, do you read the news? 



fmantovani said:


> That place is definitely New Zealand, with the lower rate of COVID-19 infection in the western world and high mountains.
> ...
> This is us on Ohakune: it never happened to me to see a lake of boiling clean water next to the skiing track but believe me, place like this exists in New Zealand.


Seems we have an expert on NZ here  No resorts are open in May in NZ. Also, it's not Ohakune, it's not boiling water, it's not clean water and it's not next to any ski runs . I love the post though, it's like a Tourism NZ advertisement.

Seriously, we're not letting anyone in from other countries and when we do it's going to be our mates across the ditch (Aussies) first.

News from Mt Hutt today:
"Mt Hutt will be the first to open in early to mid-June. With the uncertainty of the situation in mind, we initially intend to operate three days a week in June, being Fri/Sat/Sun. These have proven in past years to be the most popular days at this time of year. Come 1st July we hope to scale up to open for five days, including Saturday, Sunday and the best three midweek weather days."
They're talking about limiting sales of season and day passes too to allow social distancing.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice work, sounds like you guys in the US are kicking this CV19 thing if they're opening up the mountains again


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Flavor_James86 said:


> The stoke is super real!
> 
> I usually get most of my days in during the Spring season. I have a heavy workload during the prime months. The conditions are usually pretty decent up high. My concern is with Palmer getting knocked out earlier the year if they have been able to repair it or not. I highly doubt they'll have the cat going with COVID concerns, so we'll probably only be able to lap the mile. Or maybe get some Stomin'. But regardless of whatever is open I'm not gonna be mad about it!


The most interesting and kind of shitty part for season pass holders is reservations are first come first serve so you could have a season pass and still be told you cant come up while people like me from Meadows can come and still your spot on the mountain if Im up on the internet reserving my spot first.

They're sticking to lifts that can most easily accomodate spacing people out on the base. So it'll be Mile and Stormin. It'll be interesting if Palmer gets cleared out enough for them to operate it but a hot lap top of mile to bottom of Normin will be a great long carving experience. That's about it but that's more than most got so I'll probably bite the bullet and try and buy a day ticket this weekend.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well reservations were gone for lift tickets pretty much the second they went up.... and that was for Friday. I can't imagine ow hard it'l be to manage to score a lift ticket for saturday or Sunday. Maybe Corona was all a secret plan by the powers that be to create a surge in outdoor recreation spending!


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> Well reservations were gone for lift tickets pretty much the second they went up.... and that was for Friday. I can't imagine ow hard it'l be to manage to score a lift ticket for saturday or Sunday. Maybe Corona was all a secret plan by the powers that be to create a surge in outdoor recreation spending!


Holy Tornado! That's crazy.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Well reservations were gone for lift tickets pretty much the second they went up.... and that was for Friday. I can't imagine ow hard it'l be to manage to score a lift ticket for saturday or Sunday. Maybe Corona was all a secret plan by the powers that be to create a surge in outdoor recreation spending!


Yeup. And I heard that they were actually posted and gone before 9.

Took tomorrow off of my 9-5 to go up, too lol.

Going to give it another shot tomorrow. Will get several devices up and going to try and snag a ticket.

There are some accusations about them allocating more heavily towards people buying tickets, as it appears they posted two different links. One for pass holders and one for ticket buyers. I in no way can confirm or deny if any of that is true though. Just online speculation.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kevrog21 said:


> Yeup. And I heard that they were actually posted and gone before 9.
> 
> Took tomorrow off of my 9-5 to go up, too lol.
> 
> ...


Hahahaaha Ya definitely would have recommended not taking a day off until you confirmed a spot, but oh well live and learn. These are gonna be like trying to catch a unicorn for a bit. I highly doubt the season pass vs ticket sale preference. The time money and work it would be to set up a system to do that wouldn't be worth it and the website portal is a link that doesn't have two different options. People love to always look for conspiracy theories though. The internet is painful.

But ya if you want one really bad its be on at probably 8:45 on as many systems as you can constantly clicking refresh. I wonder how many people they are letting up per day?


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Hahahaaha Ya definitely would have recommended not taking a day off until you confirmed a spot, but oh well live and learn. These are gonna be like trying to catch a unicorn for a bit. I highly doubt the season pass vs ticket sale preference. The time money and work it would be to set up a system to do that wouldn't be worth it and the website portal is a link that doesn't have two different options. People love to always look for conspiracy theories though. The internet is painful.
> 
> But ya if you want one really bad its be on at probably 8:45 on as many systems as you can constantly clicking refresh. I wonder how many people they are letting up per day?


I agree on the conspiracy portion. I highly doubt it’s true.

Sure the extra revenue from guaranteed ticket sales would be nice and all but that’s something that would cause a shit storm if they were doing it and it got out. Highly doubt it.

And yea, it reminds me of a few years back trying to get student tickets for Duck football games. Same drill essentially. I’m hopeful that I can manage to get one Saturday or Sunday. A couple phones and an iPad and refreshing starting well before 9 and I should be alright.

And yea, it just would have been trickier to ask for a day off the day before rather than a couple days in advance. But it’s no big deal, work has been crazy so I’ll welcome the extra day off even if it’s not spent up there.

Now the real debate becomes whether to take a new board up that I’m dying to ride or to take one up that I don’t care about as much. Not sure how many rocks may or may not be exposed.

Probably just going to say f it and take the new Sick Stick up tbh.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kevrog21 said:


> I agree on the conspiracy portion. I highly doubt it’s true.
> 
> Sure the extra revenue from guaranteed ticket sales would be nice and all but that’s something that would cause a shit storm if they were doing it and it got out. Highly doubt it.
> 
> ...


Well got to the reservation page today spaming refresh at 8:59. The last section asks for your season pass number, not having one I tried to skip it but it' a required field. Tried entering NA and by that tie it was 9:01 and the form kicked me as passes were gone. SOOO it seems like the way its set up only season pass holders can actually get on the mountain. It says you don't have to be but not sure how to bypass the field requiring the number. Of course it was early and I was hurridly flying through the application to try and get a spot so maybe I missed something... Either way, no riding for me tomorrow. 

Bachelor is letting pass holders only ride, limited to 500 people per day and even at 500 people and limited to only season pass holders they ran out of room in minutes as well.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Well got to the reservation page today spaming refresh at 8:59. The last section asks for your season pass number, not having one I tried to skip it but it' a required field. Tried entering NA and by that tie it was 9:01 and the form kicked me as passes were gone. SOOO it seems like the way its set up only season pass holders can actually get on the mountain. It says you don't have to be but not sure how to bypass the field requiring the number. Of course it was early and I was hurridly flying through the application to try and get a spot so maybe I missed something... Either way, no riding for me tomorrow.
> 
> Bachelor is letting pass holders only ride, limited to 500 people per day and even at 500 people and limited to only season pass holders they ran out of room in minutes as well.


Dang man, sorry to hear that.

I know there were two different spots to click from Timberline’s page. One for pass holders and one for ticket buyers.

I haven’t seen the one for ticket buyers (as I’m a pass holder), but I would imagine that one doesn’t have the pass number portion.

And for what it’s worth, I know you can enter “Spring” into the pass # box and it’ll accept it. Not sure if you could get away with doing that just to get the form in and then bouncing over to actually buy your pass.

The whole setup definitely seems far from ideal. Although it seemed to be better set up today than yesterday.

Fiancé and I were spamming the refresh button from about 8:40 on just because I heard that they went up like 8 minutes early yesterday and were all claimed BEFORE 9. Looks like they put them up right at 9 this morning though, true to their word.

Sorry you couldn’t make it out with a spot. You gonna try again tomorrow?


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Got a spot for tomorrow 👍. I really wanted to go on Tuesday since it's supposed to be actively snowing tomorrow but I wanted to see what I was in for. It seems like tline has been making changes to the reservation link because I didn't experience any issues.

Now the question is.. what board to bring 🤔


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Flavor_James86 said:


> Got a spot for tomorrow 👍. I really wanted to go on Tuesday since it's supposed to be actively snowing tomorrow but I wanted to see what I was in for. It seems like tline has been making changes to the reservation link because I didn't experience any issues.
> 
> Now the question is.. what board to bring 🤔


Nice! Enjoy man!

The snow is very soft (slushy) and sticky. Pretty slow moving generally speaking, but of course you can still bomb if you want to. No need to worry about catching an edge in this stuff.

The coverage is good enough where they have runs open. I wouldn’t worry too much about trashing a nice board. Trouble spots are pretty clear/obvious/avoidable.

Hope that helps a tad on board choice!


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kevrog21 said:


> Nice! Enjoy man!
> 
> The snow is very soft (slushy) and sticky. Pretty slow moving generally speaking, but of course you can still bomb if you want to. No need to worry about catching an edge in this stuff.
> 
> ...


That helps a ton! I was curious about coverage. Glad that you got up there!


----------

